# PM-45M CNC abilities and value?



## rmantoo (Aug 13, 2021)

Looking at a PM-45M CNC tomorrow.  This will be my first home mill.

It appears to be all stock as originally sold in 2013, including a PC running Mach 3.

It includes a stand, coolant pump/resevoir, a cheap vice, and some tooling/chucks, collets, cutters, end mills.  He's asking $4000.

I have experience with a Haas Mini and VF1.  I cannot afford that type of machine for my home shop... so I"m looking at PMs and Tormachs.

I will be working primarily on pistol slides, so carbon steel and some stainless.  

I know it's just shy of impossible to convert them to a power drawbar, which seems to be their biggest drawback.  Industrial Hobbies used to sell 30 taper spindle shafts, but they appear to no longer be in business?


Will this machine be suitable?    Is this a decent price?  I've read all of the Hossmachine and GT40s threads on upgrades... which are likely far beyond my capabilities... I'll likely leave it all stock until/unless I have major problems.   Are there any achilles heels to this machine that I'm not aware of?

Thanks for the advice, in advance.


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 13, 2021)

Spindle bearings might need replacing- but PM should be able to help you there
-Mark


----------



## rmantoo (Aug 16, 2021)

Well, I bought it.  Hell of a deal…this is it a t the sellers place..


----------



## vinnito1 (Aug 16, 2021)

Did you pay asking price?


----------



## rmantoo (Aug 17, 2021)

vinnito1 said:


> x





vinnito1 said:


> Did you pay asking price?


I'm paying $4k total, including tooling, pc, raw metals, and a lot of extras.  He was asking 4,000 plus more for all of the other stuff.  

The machine does have a problem with the z axis:  It makes a chattering/stuttering sound when raising the z axis.  It works, it's just loud.  I'm assuming I can fix it for less than $1k (I think I can do it for much less).... and as long as I can, that makes this a $5k investment, which is about the best deal on this size/type of mill I've personally run into within 1000 of my home or work.


----------



## rmantoo (Aug 17, 2021)

My plan is to get it home (it's still with the current owner until I finish the work project I'm on, and can go home, pick up my pickup, then get back to his house to pick it up, lol) and completely disassemble it:  Go through the entire machine, clean it all up, figure out the z axis problem, then reassemble, tram the head/etc, before I even attempt cutting any chips.

IF the z axis problem is a control problem, and not a motor problem, I'm very likely to buy and convert to Centroid.


----------



## macardoso (Aug 17, 2021)

Should be a nice stout machine. You did inherit someone else's project, so get in the mindset that you'll likely need to work on it to get it to do what you want.


----------



## vinnito1 (Aug 18, 2021)

Are you temped to buy the seller South Bend lathe as well? Look pretty nice. Hope the z axis fix is simple and quick


----------



## Cletus (Aug 18, 2021)

I see the basis of a very nice project right there!   Congratulations, have fun!


----------



## rmantoo (Aug 19, 2021)

vinnito1 said:


> Are you temped to buy the seller South Bend lathe as well? Look pretty nice. Hope the z axis fix is simple and quick



Tempted doesn't come close, at all, to how I feel about it.  I want it BADLY.    It's reasonably priced (he's asking $2500).  It's in awesome condition.  For what I would likely use a lathe for (occasional rifle barrel threading and even less occasional bolt faces and pins) I just don't see it as being reasonable for me.  I just don't have room, anywhere, for it.  Just making room for the PM45m is going to be problematical.  I"d have to kick my mother-in-law's car out of the garage to fit it in...and I simply won't do that.  The other alternative would be to stick it in my storage building...but that would lead to rust, and I likely wouldn't ever get to use it.  

The seller is a GREAT guy, too.  Really wish I could buy it.


----------



## rmantoo (Aug 19, 2021)

vinnito1 said:


> Are you temped to buy the seller South Bend lathe as well? Look pretty nice. Hope the z axis fix is simple and quick


It's likely to take me several months, regardless of complexity:  I work in the oil field, and when the gettin's good...well, my job doesn't have a set/fixed schedule:  I work from project to project, and right now the gettin's definitely good, so I'm working a lot, with little time off.

It's going to be a real project just to get the time to go home, get my truck, then go back to his house and pick the mill up... to say nothing of then clearing a space for the mill, running power, and THEN disassembling the whole thing, inspecting, cleaning, and diagnosing the z-problem.


----------



## Ling Jing (Sep 5, 2022)

rmantoo said:


> Well, I bought it.  Hell of a deal…this is it a t the sellers place..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you happen to possibly have the driver updates for the jnc-40m i have a very similar machine and can't find them anywhere online


----------

